# Furniture UK to Italy



## westwopa

Hi there,

Looking for the cheapest way to get some furniture delivered from Newcastle to Pescara, anyone any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## paolojackie

westwopa said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Looking for the cheapest way to get some furniture delivered from Newcastle to Pescara, anyone any ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


hi would love to know if there is a cheep way we where quoted £1000 to take a bed and suite from scotland to italy.friends got half a container a few years ago but for us that would be to much space.hireing a van for a week is the cheepest i can find but you have to drive there.regards


----------



## paolojackie

hi james i would be intrested in your service if you could contact me that would be great


----------



## paolojackie

there is an under stroke between the paul_ abrami that does not show because of the line


----------



## Zara N

I need to get some stuff from south of England to Tuscany - if anyone has any recommendations for transport companies or would be interestedin sharing a lorry/truck, please let me know.


----------



## stev333

Zara N said:


> I need to get some stuff from south of England to Tuscany - if anyone has any recommendations for transport companies or would be interestedin sharing a lorry/truck, please let me know.


Hi Zara,
We are planning a move from London to Northern Tuscany around April/May time.


----------



## paolojackie

where you going in tuscany


----------



## granita

We are moving to Sardinia from London in 2 weeks time. We are using Lobina Transport. We are not only shipping furniture but also our car.
Mr Simon Lobina was very helpful.

Graziano and Anita.





Contact Lobina Transport | Transport | Removals | Lobina Transport Services | Logistics | Nottingham | Derby | Worldwide


----------



## willcocks

westwopa said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Looking for the cheapest way to get some furniture delivered from Newcastle to Pescara, anyone any ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


The scottish lady from whom we bought our house (about twenty mins from Pescara) employed a man with a van to take her furniture home. I gather he specialises in this service. Given her attitude to money I doubt if he is expensive. We could trace him if necessary. If you were willing to pick up four doors and an easy chair in Birmingham on the way we would contribute to the cost. Cheers, R and M.


----------



## bunty16

*cheap removal*

We used a company called 'movecorp' they carried about 40 boxes and a few pieces of furniture from essex to caporciano (abbruzo region) it costs £1,300,00. It was delivered intact within 10 days


----------



## GARYDAVIES

hi
you ring a company called mdt their based in the north of england and know thgey are doing a trip to milan/ verona area 
contact gary 
[email protected]


----------



## syed.m3hdi

USe a company dealing with EU removals or a haulage firm. Getting a kerbside delivery by a freight forwarder who would have good links with the haulage trade is much cheaper than having someone bring the goods in to your home at destination. Basically get the goods delivered to the pavement and carry them off the lorry yourself.
I work for a removals company that transports to Europe weekly. Trust me using a kerbside delivery method can save you £££


----------



## willcocks

syed.m3hdi said:


> USe a company dealing with EU removals or a haulage firm. Getting a kerbside delivery by a freight forwarder who would have good links with the haulage trade is much cheaper than having someone bring the goods in to your home at destination. Basically get the goods delivered to the pavement and carry them off the lorry yourself.
> I work for a removals company that transports to Europe weekly. Trust me using a kerbside delivery method can save you £££


Can you giveme an e-mail address or tel no which i can contact someone on?


----------



## Kirsty Parsons

westwopa said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Looking for the cheapest way to get some furniture delivered from Newcastle to Pescara, anyone any ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you only have a few bits to move have you looked at a part load / groupage service from a removal company? Many companies will have vehicles going regularly to Italy but their customer may only have a small amount to move, or not a full truck, so they will look for 'part loads' to fill up the space and contribute to the vehicle costs. If you are flexible and can work around the dates of the trips they have going you can often get a great price!


----------



## Zara N

stev333 said:


> Hi Zara,
> We are planning a move from London to Northern Tuscany around April/May time.


Hi Steve
I'm finalising the amount of stuff I need to move, but it's not that much - one Yamaha piano (electronic keyboard, upright, dismantles and packs into one long flat box plus 2 small square ones) plus a few boxes of clothes etc. No kitchens or lounge suites or beds 
Are you driving your own transport down here?
I'm in Lucca - where are you heading to?
Thanks!


----------



## stillm

paolojackie said:


> hi james i would be intrested in your service if you could contact me that would be great [email protected]


hi i was very interested in your post regarding furniture moval any info would be useful as i am locating from sunny glasgow to castel di leri later this year also any help regarding notaries in this area would be great many thanks in advance


----------



## paolojackie

stillm said:


> hi i was very interested in your post regarding furniture moval any info would be useful as i am locating from sunny glasgow to castel di leri later this year also any help regarding notaries in this area would be great many thanks in advance


hi will be of any help i can you can email me if you like {email on first page}dont know how helpfull i can be but will try.


----------



## Lucie Storrs

We used Lobina too when we moved over from the Peak District. There was one price for bringing our household goods over as soon as possible, and then a cheaper one for bringing them over in their own time when they could combine loads with other shipments. We opted for the latter and it still arrived within the week, and not one thing was broken!


----------



## stillm

Lucie Storrs said:


> We used Lobina too when we moved over from the Peak District. There was one price for bringing our household goods over as soon as possible, and then a cheaper one for bringing them over in their own time when they could combine loads with other shipments. We opted for the latter and it still arrived within the week, and not one thing was broken!


thanks very much for that will look into it just got to get roof fixed before i do anything else thanks again molly


----------



## David Henriksen

westwopa said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Looking for the cheapest way to get some furniture delivered from Newcastle to Pescara, anyone any ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Am also looking to move some items from Newcastle Upon Tyne to Treviso so if you hear of anything please let me know. 
Cheers
Dave


----------



## MartijnBangor

*reference for Lobina*

Dear Graziano & Anita,

We are thinking of using Lobina Removal company for our upcomming move to Italy. Would it be possible to give us a reference about the company? I.e. were you happy, or did you experience problems?

Kind regards,

Martijn




granita said:


> We are moving to Sardinia from London in 2 weeks time. We are using Lobina Transport. We are not only shipping furniture but also our car.
> Mr Simon Lobina was very helpful.
> 
> Graziano and Anita.


----------



## MartijnBangor

Dear Lucy,

We are moving to Italy at the end of February, and are thinking to move with Lobina. Would it be possible to tell me more about lobina removals? I.e. any problems, additional costs?

Many thanks,

Martijn


----------



## olemiss

Hi Guys

Try Five Oceans moving they do a shared service to Italy. They were very friendly and I would highly recommend them to any one moving to italy.


----------



## josephrohdes221

i think sea route is the cheapest one in days of their low work load or business activity


----------



## Francesca Sparagna

Hello,
I resides at Cambridge. Can anyone please suggest some good furniture stores here? I want to get modern Italian furniture with modern touch.


----------



## alog

*moving from florence to kent*

Hi, i need to move a small van load about 15 boxes from florence to kent, any help or contacts are greatly appreciated.


----------

